# Metropolis, Ill....countdown



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok...I'll start the thread.....who's going to Metropolis and when are you arriving....we are going up probably on Tuesday so we can shoot in the city shoots....we are staying at the Fort Massac State Park. Looking forward to seeing everyone...


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

You beat me to it....I was gonna start a thread this week!!! We will be there Friday morning, we will leave after we give our dog his shot that morning. The kids will be up later, son-in-law has in service that day.

I got ya'lls confirmation on the RV site for the classic!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Count us in. We will arrive Friday morning. Looks like we have 2 car loads. Even got me range assignment card the other day. Can you guess what stake I'm on absolutecool?:mg:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

TN- archerychic said:


> Count us in. We will arrive Friday morning. Looks like we have 2 car loads. Even got me range assignment card the other day. Can you guess what stake I'm on absolutecool?:mg:


 My guess is

5


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Man, you are good!!! :jam::jam::jam:


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll get in Wed night, and set up Thursday morning! Am so excited that I'm taking time to shoot...although one of my shooting pals teased about 14 rings....i may not worry about score and just go for it...what's the worst that could happen? I have a great time shooting with a bunch of great women, and score a low score..... See you there! Come by our booth and shoot all the bows!! Safe travels all, Karen


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

That's great about the confirmation Shanna....thanks so much for your help....I can't wait for Metropolis.....I'm gonna try to shoot Simms on Friday if anyone else wants to try to join me...let me know & I'll get us a "tee time". Karen, I'll get over to the site on Thursday and give you a hand setting up. We are gonna do the "city shoot" and I'll come by after that. Looking so forward to seeing everyone....I hopefully will have my new B-stinger by then!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

TN- archerychic said:


> Man, you are good!!! :jam::jam::jam:


What I want to know is who are you paying to always get on stake 5? lol


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I haven't registered yet. Our class doesn't get full, so I can procrastinate, lol. We're leaving here next Monday! We'll be at the city shoot on Tuesday sometime. Since we're EST and that is CST, we'll probably be early, lol. Although Gainesville is only a little over an hour away, Metropolis is my favorite shoot. I can ahrdly wait to go! I'm already trying to figure how I'll do my college graduation and Metropolis next June, lol.

Karen, I'll help you get set-up. Maybe you can join some of us for the city shoot on Thursday! Think about it!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I heard talk that this will be the last year for Columbus...also that Metro will be the classic so I guess we will have to wait and see how that works out...anyone else hear anything?


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

absolutecool said:


> I heard talk that this will be the last year for Columbus...also that Metro will be the classic so I guess we will have to wait and see how that works out...anyone else hear anything?


A little birdie told me that missouri is getting the metro. shoot and metro is getting the classic. Wouldnt that be awesome for us missouri guy's.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

BoCoMo said:


> A little birdie told me that missouri is getting the metro. shoot and metro is getting the classic. Wouldnt that be awesome for us missouri guy's.


Yep, I heard either Mo or Ky....either is fine with me!!! I just wanna shoot!!


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

BoCoMo said:


> A little birdie told me that missouri is getting the metro. shoot and metro is getting the classic. Wouldnt that be awesome for us missouri guy's.


That would put me out of going to 2 shoots a year. Oh well!


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

canam said:


> That would put me out of going to 2 shoots a year. Oh well!


Sorry, but it put me going to 2 shoots a year.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

If my shooting doesn't improve I may just give up........


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

They're not sure at this point what will happen. They are building new housing and cabins at Columbus so different arrangements will have to be made, but they're not sure what is what at this point. 

I'm officially registered for Metropolis now.


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> What I want to know is who are you paying to always get on stake 5? lol


I have no idea why I have been on that stake all year. Who knows???


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Ya'll know I will be there. I'm coming up Monday so I can be there to shoot the city shoot. We are camping at Fort Massac as well. Can't FREAKING WAIT!!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

:hello2::banana:I will be there. We are gettin there late Thursday night (around 11pm) but will be fired up ready to shoot SIMS on Friday. Karen I will def. come by and see you, you got me some long draw bows to shoot?? LOL I am tryin to decide if I want to get a ballon to fly off Ambris stroller for Sunday on the range, for her bday... Cant wait to see absolute cool and TN-huntress there, and to finaly meet MsEMSarcher ....:RockOn::blob1: And to meet all of those I have yet to meet...:wav::cheers:


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Count me in, Jeremy & I will be arriving Friday night. Of all days to have an inservice, Friday is his day. Oh well, at least it's not a long drive. Can't wait to see you all, & to shoot it up with ya on the WH ranges!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

tn_huntress said:


> Count me in, Jeremy & I will be arriving Friday night. Of all days to have an inservice, Friday is his day. Oh well, at least it's not a long drive. Can't wait to see you all, & to shoot it up with ya on the WH ranges!


I cant wait. Wouldnt it be cool if some of us AT buddies got on the same stake? I wont know where I'm at til we get there..To all travelin to Metropolis, Safe Travels and see ya there..


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

We will be there. Only an hour and 15 min. from home. You can't beat that! After driving all over the country it feels like this one is in my backyard. I might go down on Thurs. or Fri. and check it out then drive back home since I am a teacher and am currently doing nothing. My husband and I will be driving down together Friday. I will be on the FHC range.


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

1DevineShooter said:


> Ya'll know I will be there. I'm coming up Monday so I can be there to shoot the city shoot. We are camping at Fort Massac as well. Can't FREAKING WAIT!!!!


Let's go swimming....:secret:


:behindsof


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

I heard today that columbia missouri chamber of commerece budgeted $80,000 to the asa next year. Great news for all us mo. guy's and gal's. Il is gonna get good news too if the get the classic.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Can't wait. I ALMOST messed up our trip yesturday though. I got my ring finger on my bow hand stuck, jammed in a spot on a foldin machine at work that wasn't big enough to fit my finger. My boss had to loosin 2 screws to release my finger  Not broken, just badly smashed, spent hr and a 1/2 in ER and the drained it relivin pressure.. It is sore this mornin.. But I will see ya'll in Metrop..


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

kimmiedawn said:


> Can't wait. I ALMOST messed up our trip yesturday though. I got my ring finger on my bow hand stuck, jammed in a spot on a foldin machine at work that wasn't big enough to fit my finger. My boss had to loosin 2 screws to release my finger  Not broken, just badly smashed, spent hr and a 1/2 in ER and the drained it relivin pressure.. It is sore this mornin.. But I will see ya'll in Metrop..


Whew! Glad you're OK! That reminds me of a time I did something stupid and slit the top of my thumb (bow hand) and had 8 stitches. Luckily it was placed just right where it didn't hurt my shooting because I had to go to Myrtle Beach for a Pro AM. (stitches and all) Now! You Miss Kimmiedawn- take care of yourself until you get to leave!

Man! Maybe if they move the Classic they will consider Myrtle Beach again. That place rocks!


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm on stake 15. I got my card today.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

canam said:


> Whew! Glad you're OK! That reminds me of a time I did something stupid and slit the top of my thumb (bow hand) and had 8 stitches. Luckily it was placed just right where it didn't hurt my shooting because I had to go to Myrtle Beach for a Pro AM. (stitches and all) Now! You Miss Kimmiedawn- take care of yourself until you get to leave!
> 
> Man! Maybe if they move the Classic they will consider Myrtle Beach again. That place rocks!


They are keepin it light on me the rest of this week. Then I just have to make it through Tues, Weds and Thursday workin next week.. Keep your fingers cross I keep my fingers outa there again. I have been runnin those machines for 7 yrs, workin the same job for 11 yrs, and never ever did that. My boss said he didnt even think a finger would fit in there.. Well it wont without help. I found out this mornin when I looked at finger I had another injury to it. The underside of 1st nuckle (closest to tip) got a friction burn from the metal roller still turnin after finger got stuck. So it make it hard to bend right now. But I am keepin it splinted for rest of the week (might even bring short splint to Metrop. just in case). But all is good, not realy to bad sore.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

OUCH again! I assume that you're icing it down.  I have heard ice so much the past few years that I believe that ice could cure the common cold, lol. Note to kimmiedawn: don't put finger in places where fingers don't go without help- especially on dangerous machines that HURT you!


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I got this from weather.com.....This looks great! Let's keep our fingers crossed!

Tue 
Jun 23 Sunny 94°/72° 0 % 
Wed 
Jun 24 Sunny 92°/72° 0 % 
Thu 
Jun 25 Partly Cloudy 86°/71° 10 % 
Fri 
Jun 26 Mostly Sunny 87°/72° 10 % 
Sat 
Jun 27 Mostly Sunny 85°/69° 10 % 
Sun 
Jun 28 Mostly Sunny 88°/69° 10 %


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

canam said:


> I got this from weather.com.....This looks great! Let's keep our fingers crossed!
> 
> Tue
> Jun 23 Sunny 94°/72° 0 %
> ...


That would be awsome. After so hot here the past week...


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh good grief.....I thought it was supposed to be cooler up here in the spring/summer!!!!! :mg: Oh well prepared to sweat but have fun doing it.....I got my B-Stinger and LOVE it....We will be arriving on Tuesday and staying at Ft. Massac....we will be in a blue & white Itasca Horizon motorhome...please stop by and say hello. Safe travels everyone.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I believe I will stop by....


----------



## lovinarchery (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone got their cards for I and J yet ?


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

MsEMSarcher said:


> Oh good grief.....I thought it was supposed to be cooler up here in the spring/summer!!!!!
> 
> 
> > THAT is cooler from what it usually is, lol.
> ...


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

I just noticed this thread was in the ladies section. Sorry for butting in.

I like ur forcast better. accuweather.com had low to mid 90's all week.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I also checked the extended forcast on the weather channel.com and it is showin mid to upper 80's so keep your fingers crossed, and yes I can still do that with my bum finger..lol


----------



## Encore88 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll be on I&J 4. I enjoy Metropolis. Usually pretty hot but only a little over 2 hours from home!


----------



## firechic (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll be coming up all the way from Houston, TX. Gonna be a long drive, but I heard it was a fun shoot. Good Luck to all of you and remember to have fun with it!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

I can't wait to shoot in the humidity!! Right up my alley, YAY!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

tn_huntress said:


> I can't wait to shoot in the humidity!! Right up my alley, YAY!!!


Yup gotta love it. Us Southern gals are use to the humidity..


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

We hit the "feels like" temp of 110 yesterday, but I stayed hydrated while I was on the range. I don't think it got quite that hot while I was shooting though. I finished up around 12:30. I was around the lower 100's by then. I say if it's this now, what will August be?


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah love that "the temperature is ** but it feels like ********!!!!!! I care more about what it "feels" like than what it really is....

Hey Firechic....we live in Pflugerville just outside of Austin....hopefully we can meet.....glad to see a fellow Texan at one of these shoots....I'm shootin Women's Hunter....don't know what stake though...


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Hello ladies sorry for butting in on your thread but I am kimmiedawn's hubby and I want to say hello and good luck at Metroplis and I will be there with her shooting my ole faithful shooting star in the peewee class we call Novice anyway here is what its all about having fun.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

deadeyeD said:


> Hello ladies sorry for butting in on your thread but I am kimmiedawn's hubby and I want to say hello and good luck at Metroplis and I will be there with her shooting my ole faithful shooting star in the peewee class we call Novice anyway here is what its all about *having fun*.


Yup, thats what its all about for us for sure. If I'm not havin fun I wouldn't be shootin...thats the way I look at it. I just went out and shot in the yrd. fightin the heat and danged ole knats..:mg: And its not even 10am yet. But it was my 1st time with my bow since I smashed my finger.. deadeyeD says "you know its bad, u group better at 30yrds then 25" lol but every shot felt great.


----------



## firechic (Jan 10, 2008)

MsEMSarcher said:


> Yeah love that "the temperature is ** but it feels like ********!!!!!! I care more about what it "feels" like than what it really is....
> 
> Hey Firechic....we live in Pflugerville just outside of Austin....hopefully we can meet.....glad to see a fellow Texan at one of these shoots....I'm shootin Women's Hunter....don't know what stake though...


I'll actually be passing through Austin on my way to the FF Olympics in San Angelo next month. That would be great to meet some other fellow archers from TX. I'll be shooting Women's hunter too and don't know what stake either. My name is Sandra so if ya see me don't be afraid to say Hello! )


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll too will be in womens hunter, not sure what stake til I get there..Just watch for me with the stroller with hyper little futur shooter...


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

So we are on the official count down. We are leavin here Thursday night after we get off work..


----------



## TexasHuntinGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

firechic said:


> I'll actually be passing through Austin on my way to the FF Olympics in San Angelo next month. That would be great to meet some other fellow archers from TX. I'll be shooting Women's hunter too and don't know what stake either. My name is Sandra so if ya see me don't be afraid to say Hello! )


glad to know they will be some fellow texas girls commin up.....I'll be in womens hunter.....would love to meet ya'll....ill be in w hunter also....have a safe trip up....cristy


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

*Coming - but may not shoot =(*

We're coming --- but I may not be allowed out on the range =( We're battling another round of health problems and I just got out of the hospital with specialist visits this week to see if they can find out what's going on with me -- testing me for Lyme disease now =( However, Ally will be there to shoot and we'll be there to visit  

(Shanna--- if it starts filling up at Ft. massac on fri, grab us a spot --- i have a field trip on friday with 75 kids at the zoo, so we'll be later than usual getting there =( )

~Kygirl~


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

melam said:


> We're coming --- but I may not be allowed out on the range =( We're battling another round of health problems and I just got out of the hospital with specialist visits this week to see if they can find out what's going on with me -- testing me for Lyme disease now =( However, Ally will be there to shoot and we'll be there to visit
> 
> ~Kygirl~


Dang sorry to hear all that, hope feel better soon..


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

melam said:


> We're coming --- but I may not be allowed out on the range =( We're battling another round of health problems and I just got out of the hospital with specialist visits this week to see if they can find out what's going on with me -- testing me for Lyme disease now =( However, Ally will be there to shoot and we'll be there to visit
> 
> (Shanna--- if it starts filling up at Ft. massac on fri, grab us a spot --- i have a field trip on friday with 75 kids at the zoo, so we'll be later than usual getting there =( )
> 
> ~Kygirl~


Where do I got to check and what do I ask for? Let me know


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Whew! It's HOT here! The temps that I posted earlier this week have been tossed out the window. I read where it may be 102 (not heat index) on Saturday!


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

Shanna - 
I think Mark and Allison are coming on up on Thursday evening to get the campground spot ---- we're also still debating just getting a hotel so i can lay down in the cool and rest  BUT if things go south, i may call you for help --- can you PM me your cell number? 
Thanks, Ronda


----------



## lady531 (Mar 25, 2008)

*What to do?*

We got in today and shot the city shoot. It is nice having these days to relax. Does anybody have any suggestions on what to do around Metropolis? We are staying in Paducah.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

lady531 said:


> We got in today and shot the city shoot. It is nice having these days to relax. Does anybody have any suggestions on what to do around Metropolis? We are staying in Paducah.


You have to go see the big Superman...it is a must, they have a cool shop and also a phone booth you can take you picture in....


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

absolutecool said:


> You have to go see the big Superman...it is a must, they have a cool shop and also a phone booth you can take you picture in....


The big superman is cool, we saw him last yr. I want to get pics of Ambris with him this yr.. Countin down.. leavin tomorrow night at 5:30pm ish....As soon as I pic up Ambris, come here and get out bows and then run to get D, we are headin out.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*hot in Southern IL*

My husband used to live in Metro. We now live an hour north. THere are a few things to do. Willie Jacks restaurant in Metro is a great play with good atmosphere. It is on the right a block up from the casino. You could also go to the casino if you want to. In Paducah there is shopping and restaurants but I reccomend going to the downtown area. It is nice, with sidewalks, shops and riverfront with places to eat. My husband took me to Jerimahs our first valentines day. (Hope it is still there, it has been 4 years or so) We would go down there and walk around for something to see and do. It is a change of pace. Just ask your hotel front desk how to get there and they will help. Stay cool though. I have been going outside shooting and coming right back into the air conditioner this whole week. Southern Illinois Summer has arrived!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

1 more day to work then we are on the road. And my finger is doin good, still tender but I am good to go...


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

kimmiedawn said:


> 1 more day to work then we are on the road. And my finger is doin good, still tender but I am good to go...


Hang in there and keep the finger OUT of trouble, lol. See ya here!


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

hi everyone! It is official, I registered and am on 15...boy, is it HOT here! Stop by and visit us at our Shoot Like A Girl Booth, we're right across from the practice 3D Range! Shoot Well! Karen


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

It is 11:24 PM on Thursday night. We r in our motel room in Paducah....


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

We are here too and shot in the city shoot yesterday and Wednesday....boy it's really hot.:mg:....the practice bags are in the sun & after about 30 min...you have to quit for a while and get in the shade... the ranges are mostly in the shade but no breeze at all!!! Tomorrow is supposed to be hotter...send us a cool breeze if you can....good luck tomorrow everyone!!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Well we are back at motel after hot day on SIMMS. I shot good considerin it was hot. Got to meet some of u ladies, and it was fun. Hope to meet some more over next few days. Good luck to all you ladies..and stay as kool as u can...:darkbeer:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Good grief, heat and sucky shootin......


----------



## squirky (Jun 17, 2007)

It was great seeing all my girls . Donna thank you to you and Kim. Sorry we left in the night without saying goodby. Kiss my new BFF's for me.


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey everybody!! Hope ya'll had as much fun as I did this weekend! It was nice meeting all of you that I haven't met before, I'll be posting a group picture later!!


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

who won the open pro class? I cant find the scores


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Well Metropolis is done for the yr.. We had a blast and Ambris was her usual self...a great little girl.. Thank you to absolutecool for makin the braclets for me, one was for Ambris' bday.. It was a great turn out in womens hunter considerin it was so DANG HOT.. I didnt finish as strong as I wish, but equipment issues knocked me out of some points.. But not a biggy.. I had a great time shootin and meetin all the new ladies..


----------



## TPZK5 (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow, this was my first shoot at an ASA and I was so nervous coming in, but I had such a blast with the women's hunters....Thank you ALL for being so very cool and not overly intimidating! My nerves caused a few "funny" shots in the start but once I realized how everyone was out there to have fun too, I relaxed and just enjoyed shooting with the women instead of getting hounded by my boyfriend (and did much better!)! It was great! Thank you all so much! I don't know who I met that reads this, but there wasn't a single person I met that wasn't super cool!!

Zelly


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

TPZK5 said:


> Wow, this was my first shoot at an ASA and I was so nervous coming in, but I had such a blast with the women's hunters....Thank you ALL for being so very cool and not overly intimidating! My nerves caused a few "funny" shots in the start but once I realized how everyone was out there to have fun too, I relaxed and just enjoyed shooting with the women instead of getting hounded by my boyfriend (and did much better!)! It was great! Thank you all so much! I don't know who I met that reads this, but there wasn't a single person I met that wasn't super cool!!
> 
> Zelly


Glad u had fun, it was my 2nd ASA. So I knew a little about what to expect..But the nerves are still there til u meet your group and settle in. Then its all about the fun.. I met alot of great women on the wmn hunter range too. Everyon braged on how well Ambris did bein in her stroller all weekend and esp. on Sat. when it was so hot.. She is a trip and loves bein out there with me..


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

Well we are on our way back to Ohio for a week....Metropolis is over and we had the usual great time. It was so good seeing everyone and meeting new girls. I shot with another great group of girls and even another Texan!!! Congrats to Tn Huntress and TxHuntinGirl for their great finishes in Women's Hunter....great shootin girlies!! Kimmie it was great meeting ya'll and Ambris. AbsoluteCool you were as always a sweetie and so supportive. Squirky, it was great having you and Phil with us this weekend...you are welcome anytime...Ms. Suki sends kisses back to you. .....Now on to the Classic!!


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

TPZK5 said:


> Wow, this was my first shoot at an ASA and I was so nervous coming in, but I had such a blast with the women's hunters....Thank you ALL for being so very cool and not overly intimidating! My nerves caused a few "funny" shots in the start but once I realized how everyone was out there to have fun too, I relaxed and just enjoyed shooting with the women instead of getting hounded by my boyfriend (and did much better!)! It was great! Thank you all so much! I don't know who I met that reads this, but there wasn't a single person I met that wasn't super cool!!
> 
> Zelly


Hi Zelly!
I'm Kim from the Days Inn. I met you there on Friday evening. It was great to meet you and your b/f. I'm really glad you enjoyed it. I told ya the Womens Hunter group was a fun bunch of ladies.  Hopefully, you'll be back to another one. 
Kim


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

MsEMSarcher said:


> Well we are on our way back to Ohio for a week....Metropolis is over and we had the usual great time. It was so good seeing everyone and meeting new girls. I shot with another great group of girls and even another Texan!!! Congrats to Tn Huntress and TxHuntinGirl for their great finishes in Women's Hunter....great shootin girlies!! Kimmie it was great meeting ya'll and Ambris. AbsoluteCool you were as always a sweetie and so supportive. Squirky, it was great having you and Phil with us this weekend...you are welcome anytime...Ms. Suki sends kisses back to you. .....Now on to the Classic!!


Thank you!! You didn't do too bad yourself!


----------



## TPZK5 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey Kim! Thanks so much for introducing yourself, I was very suprised to see how cool and fun everyone was! Tony and I will DEFINITELY be back! We had an 8 hour drive back to Wisconsin and we didn't even get tired because we were talking so much about how awesome the shoot was! You were so right, Kim! Now...back to Monday... :sad: haha


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Our Group!

Margaret, Connie, me, & Ali


----------



## TexasHuntinGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

It was great shooting and meeting some new gals on the womens hunter range. definatly hot but great times....good shooting girls hope to run in to some of u okies and texas girls at the state shoots comming up...dont know if ill make it to the classic ...but I sure hope to see all of ya their..........great shootin this weekend!!!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

tn_huntress said:


> Our Group!
> 
> Margaret, Connie, me, & Ali


Hey...That group looks familiar!!! Haha!!!!! Good shooting ladies! See yall at the Classic!!!


----------



## firechic (Jan 10, 2008)

Man was it HOT out there Saturday!!! Wish the weather was like Sunday, all weekend!! But either way it was a great shoot and it was nice to meet all the ladies that I did. It's always nice to put faces with names. I hope to see all of y'all out at the classic!!!

pssss.... it's not 24 and a half.... it's 24 and a haff haff haff! :mg:


----------

